# Navigation on 01 from 02 install questions



## Will_john (Nov 26, 2005)

Has anyone done this modification. It should be quite interchangeable right?

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Will_john said:


> Has anyone done this modification. It should be quite interchangeable right?
> 
> Thanks for the information.


Its probably possible, but not worth it. Apparently, its not even worth trying to put the OEM navi (which is cd-based, FYI) for an 02-03 into a non-navi 02-03. You should try something aftermarket from Kenwood, Alpine or Pioneer instead.


----------



## inzaneip (May 23, 2006)

i have a nissan maxima 2002 and i bought a navigation and i have seen maxima GLE with the same navigation in it so i am trying to install this, but i cant seem to find wiring harness anywhere for this!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The car electrical control bus on the 02+ is completely different than older models. I highly doubt it's worth the hassle, if it's even possible for a reasonable amount of parts...


----------



## inzaneip (May 23, 2006)

Thank you for your reply Brianw
let me say this, and please correct me if i am wrong!
i have a 2002 nissan maxima SE and the Navigation system that i purchased from ebay is also for a NISSAN maxima 2002! without the wiring harness, i have a friend who has a 2002 nissan maxima GLE with the same Navigation! do you think that i will not be able to install this Navigation in my nissana maxima 2002, because its an SE
any answer would help me at this point! so feel free to ... drop me a line
thank you


----------



## inzaneip (May 23, 2006)

Thank you for your reply Brianw
let me say this, and please correct me if i am wrong!
i have a 2002 nissan maxima SE and the Navigation system that i purchased from ebay is also for a NISSAN maxima 2002! without the wiring harness, i have a friend who has a 2002 nissan maxima GLE with the same Navigation! do you think that i will not be able to install this Navigation in my nissana maxima 2002, because its a SE
any answer would help me at this point! so feel free to ... drop me a line
thank you


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The wiring is extensively changed. Read PuppetMaster's post above mine, it's apparently so much labor it's not worth the trouble.


----------



## inzaneip (May 23, 2006)

you guys are absolutely correct but i have the damn unit and i was able to install, the unit
but the power connector for the GPS its not fitting and also no where i can find wiring harness for the dash sort of like a connector! i mean the radio powers on but the climate control wire the connector is fat and won't fit.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Time to start splicing wires and hope it works?

if it does work, do a writeup on the process and post it!


----------



## russsell (May 18, 2006)

*Navigation CD's*

I have all 9 Navigation maps plus the upgrade for both the Nissan and Infinity.

These Navigation disks are version 5.4. 

I would be willing to trade maps you don't have for version 5.5 or 5.6 when it comes out.

David


----------



## russsell (May 18, 2006)

I have all 9 Navigation maps plus the upgrade for both the Nissan and Infinity.

All maps are version 5.4 except map 6 and map 8 is version 5.5. 

I would be willing to trade maps you don't have for version 5.5 or 5.6 when it comes out.

David


----------

